# Epic 3D Rubik's Cube Solve (HD)



## 300SpartanX (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2011)

lol


----------



## 300SpartanX (Jun 18, 2011)

the rotation got f*ed up


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

what software did you use to create the intro ?


----------



## 300SpartanX (Jun 18, 2011)

the intro was from the internet (after effects) and the cube was animated in blender 3d


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

thank you


----------



## 300SpartanX (Jun 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 18, 2011)

Why did you put stickers on the inside of the R face??


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 18, 2011)

Stefan said:


> lol


 
My cube does that all the time


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 18, 2011)

it should be "EPIC 3D intro"! lol
peace!


----------



## 300SpartanX (Jun 19, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> Why did you put stickers on the inside of the R face??


too much work to remove


----------

